# Who's your team?



## Mike (11/5/15)

Visiting @Philip Dunkley and meeting another gunner, got me wondering.

Vapers of SA, what's your sport and who is your team? Any particular reason why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (11/5/15)

Magpies for me


----------



## Matt (11/5/15)

From a very young age Barça and the red devils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/5/15)

A love lots of different sports, but rugby is in my top 3 - this pic explains exactly why:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie (11/5/15)

F.C.Pooooooooorto!
My entire family is from there. I was the first born outside there. It is the only team I truly support

But since growing up here, and being a sport fanatic, I have adopted the Lions as my rugby team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/5/15)

Rugby: Lions
Football: Chelsea
Superbikes: Suzuki
F1: Merc and Mclaren
Touring Cars: Merc Audi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (12/5/15)

Springboks/WP/Stormers
BPL: Manchester United - GGMU!
La Liga: Real Madrid
PPL: FC Porto
Bundesliga: Bayern Munich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (12/5/15)

I watch/enjoy/support many different sports but if I had to choose one it would be football.
I am passionate about football and it consumes almost all of my free time.

Liverpool FC - YNWA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (12/5/15)

Rugby for sure, BULLS all the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Stormers, Springboks, Manchester United, Real Madrid, Bayern Munich, Ferrari.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NickT (12/5/15)

Glasgow Rangers. Liverpool. The Bulls. And any woman's beach volley ball team from any country in the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## abdul (12/5/15)

Orlando Pirates



















Manchester United, Real Madrid, any team against Liverpool, Bulls, Sharks, Lions(no specific order) Titans, Mercedes, Suzuki
Any SA sports team against another country(yes even soccer i support Bafana Bafana)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derrick (4/8/15)

LIVERPOOL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/8/15)

Derrick said:


> LIVERPOOL!


We've all made bad decisions in life  --->Just a bit of banter my friend☺


*3 more days!!!!! *Can't wait till the seaon starts. GGMU!

You know your club is big when you roll out kits like this


----------



## thekeeperza (5/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (8/8/15)

Mike said:


> Visiting @Philip Dunkley and meeting another gunner, got me wondering.
> 
> Vapers of SA, what's your sport and who is your team? Any particular reason why?


Boston Red Sox ,Boston Bruins, New England Patriots a.Cut some slack, I'm an American.


----------



## Mike (8/8/15)

@kev mac Ravens all the way!!!


----------



## kev mac (8/8/15)

Mike said:


> @kev mac Ravens all the way!!!


Do any NFL games get televised in SA?


----------



## thekeeperza (9/8/15)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (9/8/15)

Mainly all sports on DSTV 
But mainly 
Soccer
Rugby
F1

*But No One Is*





*'If it Ain't Dutch, It Ain't Much'*


----------



## Willyza (9/8/15)

Oh forgot this one for some Dudes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

Definitely not the Springboks anymore after yesterday's pathetic effort  against the Pumas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoRy13 (13/8/15)

thekeeperza said:


>


 
and again, and again, and again...yada yada yada...

no guessing who I support

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (13/8/15)

Who is not a Liverpool Fan.............


----------



## Derrick (17/8/15)

Everyone should be


----------



## DoubleD (29/8/15)

What did the Liverpool fan have for lunch?

A Westham sandwich


----------



## Derrick (31/8/15)

That's just....so bloody....uhm...okay fine - true!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 3FVape (31/8/15)

Love Liverpool, but have no time to watch the game. It's usually the midnight here when the game begins.


----------

